# size of wheat bulb in marker lamp



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the size of wheat bulb that goes in the marker lamps on the back of a USA coach, been to Radio shack and they dont have any small enough, would like it prewired.

Any one ever buy any for them?

Thanks.

Tom h


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Get what you need from Miniatronics. However, I recommend you change the lights from incandescant bulbs to small LEDs. They will last longer and shine brighter. 
http://www.miniatronics.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc


----------

